# Sir Vape: Kato Clone ( Free Courier)



## Sir Vape

Now this a beauty. There are a number of reviews on this looker
and I have to say that I'm impressed to the max.
 

Interested and would like to reserve one. Pop me an email on asksirvape@gmail.com for more info.
Stock will be arriving the 23rd / 24th September 2014.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## TylerD

So I was wrong. 
They look very sexy! Original Kato I presume?


----------



## johan

If it's original, the price is a steal as the going retail price is about £175.00.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Sir Vape

Hey @TylerD 

No it's a clone but a damn fine copy and at an awesome price. Check the review out.

I did a bit of scouting around for the original version and they are not easy to get hold of. I'm awaiting some feedback from the guys on stock availability and once I know I will def bring in a couple. The authentic would be around R3000 - R3500 mark but they get snapped up quick.

A mate of mine in the UK has one of these and the original and said the clone is a killer buy.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie

I knew it. Not really.

That is actually stylish! 


Sent via a NASA satellite which gathers my thoughts and relays them to the world


----------



## TylerD

Oops! Sorry guys. I did not look at what the original costs. So sorry.
It is an awesome price nonetheless!
I feel like a tit!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Sir Vape

r0gue z0mbie said:


> I knew it. Not really.
> 
> That is actually stylish!
> 
> 
> Sent via a NASA satellite which gathers my thoughts and relays them to the world


 

I'm loving it hey. Super stylish


----------



## johan

TylerD said:


> Oops! Sorry guys. I did not look at what the original costs. So sorry.
> It is an awesome price nonetheless!
> I feel like a tit!


 
 Puppy nose or coopers?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## annemarievdh

It is stunning!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie

ooohh very nice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie

where do i sign up? lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie

never mind i saw ur email addy lol my bad


----------



## Tom

The original kato will be limited to 500 each for the 18500 and 18650. Cost in germany is 220 euro. For the authentic.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JakesSA

They've cloned my VTR!!  

Looks awesome Sir!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Sir Vape

Kato's are on their way

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Sir Vape

All orders were packed this morning guys and are awaiting collection from our courier. You will have these in your hands tomorrow  Will email tracking numbers once collected.


----------



## Silverbear

Me likey, a lot, put my name down for one, if you have stock then book one for me, send me the invoice and once payment has been received you can ship. @Sir Vape .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rvdwesth

Me likes!


----------



## Sir Vape

@Silverbear ok will send out inv a bit later. Pity could have put it with your pipe order.


----------



## Silverbear

Yea, that would have been ideal, but only opened the thread this morning for the first time. I am trying to avoid product threads at the moment as my will power is very weak, but this thing does look a beaut.

Thanks for your service @Sir Vape

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Sir Vape

Lol

K cool 

Thanks for the support.


----------



## Sir Vape

We are offering free courier on the Kato Mod Clone for today and tomorrow only.

Inbox us or mail us on hugo@sirvape.co.za


----------

